# chinese or siamese fighting fish



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

me and my mum want to get a big troplical water aquarium and we wanterd to know if we could put the chinese or siamese fighting fish in that tank. we would also like to know what type of fish go well with siamese or chinese fghting fish, because we dont want any fights....
thank you 
aktheirne


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Some fish go geat with them but then some dont. if you realy want to put him in i would go with platys , black mollies and female bettas. do not put guppys as they have bright colored tails witch may start fights. theres a lot of fish you can put in there if u got a two females youy should be fine.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

*...*

but the only reason me and my mum want to get a tropical akuarium is becasue we both like guppies and we both like neons..we like others as well but thoses are our favs... mabye i can just not put him in the tank right...but then it is a waist to buy him a tank and not put him in it....wat should i doo :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

there not ment to be put with other fish there mean. it would be a sad and bad outcome.im not telling you your doing your worng but it would be a waste of your money. why dont you keep him by im self and get a tank for guppys.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i had my betta in a one gallon tank for over a year, and then i recently got a 10 gallon and it had some swordtails and platys and danios, and i transferred him over there...he didnt like it very much and some of my fish died as a result...he would probably be happiest by himself honestly...they are easy keepers...

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bettas are not meant to get along with guppies. Let alone the male guppies' bright colorful tails which would become a magnet to their death. 

Bettas will not tolerate any fish which he considers as his rival especially when that fish has brighter and more colorful fins.

Neons should be ok but you can't buy them until the tank matures by 6 months. Although 4 months may seem ok.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree with what girlofgod said. I still have a betta in a 2.6 litre vase, and he is well over 3 years old. At one point I put him in my 25 gallon aquarium with black skirt tetras and some neons. He did not bother the other fish, and they left him alone, but he didn't look 'happy' in there; he tended to hide in the bottom of the tank, under a log with the pleco. So I put him back in his little container by himself, and he is still going strong.


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

how ny litres is 1 galos beccuase i dont live in america so i dont now how much a gallon is i only now litres, i live in spain, but i am english and does it reely take 6 months for your tank to marture for neon tetras to be able to live in htem!! i dodnt now that!! i used to live in england and i had a reely big tank lik a 50 litre tank and i just didnt put any fish in it for a week then i bought all sorts of tropikal fish and then one day the filter went wonkas and boiled the water.... i want to buy a .....i think around 30 litre tank for tropikal fish...
katheirne


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

1 U.S. gallon = approximately 3.78 liters
So a 30 liter tank is approximately 8 gallons :wink:


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

when in doubt use google, it will convert anything for you:

google search for "30 litres in gallons" returns:
30 litres = 7.92516154 US gallons


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

wow so a 10 gallon tank is realy big.. lol 
well any ways i dont now if my mum wants to get the tank anymore, i realy do ... i hope she will let me get it 
katheirn
tnxs for all your help


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kath said:


> i just didnt put any fish in it for a week then i bought all sorts of tropikal fish and then one day the filter went wonkas and boiled the water.... i want to buy a .....i think around 30 litre tank for tropikal fish...


This means the tank hasn't cycled at all. You need to cycle the tank first before buying any fish.

As for 6 months, it's a maturation process of the tank to allow it to be safer for the tetras to thrive. When cycling ends really varies.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

10 gallons is not a large tank at all; it is considered quite small, as in, you should be able to house three fish in a 10 gallon tank, providing their adult size is going to be approximately 3 inches for each fish.


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

i have an old fish tank in my basement that i used to use like around 4 or 5 years ago, it was quite big and i had allot of fish in it aroound 15 fish i htink i am not sure, the tank is like a 20-30 gallon tank and it is big, today i am going to go to the fish shop with my dad to se if he likes the tank that i want to get ( but i probabley wont gt it because the one that we alredy have is bigger) and to look at the fish in it and stuff.... 
do these fish get along well?
- guppies
- neon tertras
- the sucking fish( idont now there names but there is someone brie i think hoo has one as her foto thing) they grow realy big
- and can you tell e any others that get along well with them and describe them because idont now the names of diferent types of fish ( as you can see!!) 
thank you 
katherine


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kath said:


> i have an old fish tank in my basement that i used to use like around 4 or 5 years ago, it was quite big and i had allot of fish in it aroound 15 fish i htink i am not sure, the tank is like a 20-30 gallon tank and it is big, today i am going to go to the fish shop with my dad to se if he likes the tank that i want to get ( but i probabley wont gt it because the one that we alredy have is bigger) and to look at the fish in it and stuff....
> do these fish get along well?
> - guppies
> - neon tertras
> ...


Kath, you have to cycle the tank first before buying any fish. If you buy fish without cycling, then you'll be experiencing New Tank Syndrome which will eventually wipe out your whole stock.

Sucking fish-Avoid Chinese Algae Eater. Bristlenose plec is preferred for removal of algae.

Pls don't buy neons while your tank is cycling. Best to buy them in 6 months time otherwise they'll have to live in borrowed time. Neither are guppies that hardy these days and the way they reproduce, you'll have porblems with overstocking soon.

You can cycle using fish wastes as ammonia. However, you'll need to add bacterial sources(ask your lfs for a filter media from their filters). Put the media in your filter.
To start your tank(when cycling with fish), use zebra danios or male platies(females not allowed due to constant reproduction which will add to overstocking problems).


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

right i have gone to the shop and i have decided the fish i am going to get:
3 male guppies 
1 black molly 
2 different types of sucking fish 
10 neon tetras ( after 6 months) 
i dont now hte name in english ( platy) short red/ orange white and somtimes yellow
and another one but i forgot wat it was called
do those go well together??
and one lthing what is cycling a tank and how do you do it?
katherine


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kath. Those fish are all community fish and should do well. 
Cycling a tank is pretty simple when you brake it down. The point of cycling a tank is so when u put your first fish in they dont die. When the fish poop, it turns into AMMONIA which is VERY toxic and kills the fish. If your going to cycle a tank with fish than get a few zebra danios or platy's/mollie's they are all veyr good starter fish to cycle the tank with. So, the poop it turns into ammonia, and then there needs to be bacterial colonies/bacteria in the tank which eat/consumes the ammonia, which turns into NITRITE, which is toxic to the fish also. The point of cycling the tank is to make bactera colonies to eat the ammonia and nitrite. When that happens, than it turns into NITRATE which is less less less harmful to the fish and you want to maintain it under 40. You know your done cycling the tank when you have 0 AMMONIA, 0 NITRITE, AND UNDER 40 NITRATE. I hope this makes sense I tryed to break it down so it would be easier, because it can be confusing!

Nick


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Excellent advice Nick. And Kath, I thing the platy you are describing is the sunset dwarf platy


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

thenks or the hep but i want to know how do you cycle a tank ot what is it for 
katheirne


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Read Flattrack's (nick's) post of September 10th, he explains the cycling perfectly


----------

